# Locker/garage door frame



## kip1986 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi all,

long time visitor (and user of advice) for about 3 years, but I've only just joined as I've created a problem for myself that I can't find an answer to.

We've got a Autocruise Pioneer Frobisher with the large garage.

At the end of last year, I had a coming together with a low wall and damaged the garage door frame which I now want to replace. The door panel is fine fortunately. 

I'm struggling to find where a replacement frame (or whole door if needed) can be purchased from. I contacted O'leary's but they were unable to help. 

Am I correct to assume they are a standard size? Can anyone help/point me in the correct direction to locate a replacement?

Thanks


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Can't Swift / Autocruise give you some advice? You can't be the first person who has needed one. I remember that when my Autotrail garage door went out of shape after a couple of years (structural design defect) Autotrail supplied a replacement frame and door within days. Maybe you could even try them - I always found their parts people very helpful.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would imagine that the trim might be used on other vans and caravans, caravan dealers tend to be more helpful, why not drive down and get one of the workshop lads to have squint for pint, he might have and off cut you can splice in, and much easier than fitting a full frame.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Take it off, then take to a panel beater, or give it a few smacks with a wooden mallet ,splice in a bit of trim and jobs a good un 

or if its not letting water in touch in asplice and leave it alone you wont see it in a few weeks 
:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ouch, not letting you near mine cock.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

The theory is the same as the French houses, doesent look much cop on the outside ,but MAGNIFIQUE on the inside ,hence less chance of being burgled i.e normal steel wheels, no special gizmos on display , :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------

